
Open-sourcing Pinterest MySQL management tools - rwultsch
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-pinterest-mysql-management-tools
======
manmtstream
Looks like a lot of large social media companies are open sourcing their MySQL
sharding & management tools lately. This is awesome! My favorite so far is
Youtube's Vitess though, since it enables writing dumb clients. The vtgate
proxy forwards queries to the right shard similar to Twemproxy.
[http://vitess.io](http://vitess.io)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can Vitess perform connection pooling? Such as aggregating connections from
multiple threads locally into one connection to your master or replica?

------
betimsl
I'm surprised they didn't put a login/signup popup that blocks the entire
screen.

------
jroitgrund
They say they don't use joins, so what's the advantage of using it?

------
frik
_" Zen: MySQL has joined HBase as a supported backend for our graph storage
engine."_

Is Zen MySQL graph storage open source? Sounds really interesting...

~~~
rwultsch
It has not open sourced and I think (and am in no way authoritative) it is
unlikely to be open sourced.

~~~
frik
I would be interested in a blog post how they store graph data in MySQL (star
schema?), so that it scales. (an overview article, no technical details)

